# buying photoshop -- have questions!



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

My daughter is really into drawing, photography, and computers. She attended an Intro to Photoshop class and loved it, so I would like to get her the program to use at home. However, I know nothing about the program and wonder if there is a version that would be best for a beginner. Is the program hard to use without additional instruction? I don't want to end up with something too complicated that won't get used.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be really helpful!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

There's a version of Photoshop that is just the basics, called Photoshop Elements, plus there's the full version. I kind of like the full version. You might be able to buy an older generation of the program without spending too much. My son has fooled around on it enough at school that he's a whiz at the full program, so it is definitely possible, especially if your daughter enjoys it! 

Here's an article that describes the differences - I guess the newest CS version is for professionals, and is up to version 3, but the non-professional version is at version 7 or 8? I use regular version 6...

http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/photos ... ompare.htm 


There are some great how-to books that your daughter should be able to find at Borders or Barnes and Noble, whichever big bookstore you have in town or even Amazon. I recommend the Teach Yourself Visually books, which give you full-color screenshots to learn from, instead of text. You can have the program open and the book will match your screen exactly, very workable.

Good luck to your daughter! It can be a lot of fun, plus lead to career possibilities...

 Fran


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I posted about a free, very basic, version of Photoshop in this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=46513


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Photoshop has always intimidated me, there is just so much to the program. This summer I bought Photoshop Elements 6, and find it easier to use than the older version I had. I did end up buying a book (it was like $24) called "the photoshop elements 6 book for digital photographers" by Scott Kelby and Matt Kloskowski. The book is filled with tutorials and examples, and it's really easy to follow. I have not found one thing that I have done using the book, that didn't work, or do exactly as it said it would. Super easy to follow, and I highly recommend it.

The one thing I like about Element 6, though I don't know if any other versions have it, is they have a "Guided" format you can opt to use for doing simple photo edits, that can still make a photograph look wonderful.

Good luck!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Freebie....*

I would go ahead and download the Freebie program....see how that goes, even if just for fun.
Then from there I would definately check Ebay for an older program, saves alot of money! 

The book is also a great idea....plus there are loads and loads of tutorials online
for any program that you get. Either Paint Shop or Photo Shop....


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, this is only my opinion on how it worked for me. I did find the tutorials on YouTube also, but found that watching them, and then attempting to use the info to do a project on Photoshop was a bit difficult _for me_. If I wanted to go back and double check the info, you'd have to watch the whole video over again, if you hadn't paused it, and it was kind of a pain. I have to read, and reread a couple times if I didn't understand it the first time, and felt for someone who may have similar ways of understanding and learning, might benefit more from the book. Especially since some of the tutorials can be more indepth. You will also find a great deal more info in the book. JMHO.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I learned alot just by someone sending me a copy of a lots of layers in a .psd file.
I can pass them along too.....then again....that is just for cat graphics.
Otherwise I do not know what kind of stuff your daughter is wanting to learn.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback  

I think I'm going to let her play with the free version just to see how much it gets used and to make sure she likes it. I didn't know it existed, so that is great!

I am also going to look into the program Tim mentioned which sounds interesting. 



BoscosMum said:


> I learned alot just by someone sending me a copy of a lots of layers in a .psd file.
> I can pass them along too.....then again....that is just for cat graphics.
> Otherwise I do not know what kind of stuff your daughter is wanting to learn.


Actually, that would be great. One of her favorite subjects is her cats, so that would be very relevant for her. Thanks, Dawn!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry I have not sent you a file yet.
Do you still need one?

I just got a new computer so I would need to whip something up foryou.

Sorry I have not been around cat forum much lately.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, thanks, Dawn. I don't want you to go to any trouble. I'm sure you have plenty of others things to do! It's not necessary, but thanks for the offer


----------

